# ستة أصناف من الناس لا تحاورهم



## candy shop (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ستة أصناف من الناس لا تحاورهم ولا تجدي المجادلة معهم 







الجاهل

لا شك إنك متى حاورت جاهلاً ظن لجهله أن الحق معه وحصل له

ضرر تكون أنت سببه 










*السفيه*

ليس من الحكمة أن تحاور السفهاء..لأن السفيه لا رشد في أقواله ولا أفعاله.. فكيف يرجى تلمس الحق في محاورته ومناظرته.






الغضبان

عليك أخي المحاور أن تسكت إذا غضب من تحاور حتى تهدأ أعصابه وتبرد مشاعر الغضب وتسكن إضطرابات النفس فمتى واجهته وهو بهذا الحال كنت كعاقل واجه مجنوناً.






الثقيل 

إذا رأيت محاورك لا يحسن الحوار فيفيدك ولا الاستماع فيستفيد منك فإياك وإياه.








المتعنت

والمتعنت قد يكون أحد الرجلين..إما جاهل جهل مركب..أو أحمق لأيم لا دواء له إلا بالإعراض عنه فإنه إن وافقته خالفك..وإن خالفته عارضك..وإن أكرمته أهانك..وإن أهنته أكرمك..وإن تبسمت له كشر لك..وإن حلمت عنه جهل عليك..وإن جهلت عليه حلم عنك.

​







المبتدع 

وهذا الصنف لا يعرفه إلا من أتاه الله الحكمة والبصيرة بحال البدع وأهلها فلا بد التفقه في هذا المقام فكم من أشخاص استعمل الحوار معهم فلم يحصد غير الأحقاد والشنآن.

​





أما صفات المحاور فهي:


حسن الخلق .. الصبر .. بسط الوجه ..التواضع .. الهدوء..الرحمة بالخصم ..الصدق .. الإنصاف .. الرفق .. الحلم..​




منقول​


----------



## yousteka (19 سبتمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> ​
> المتعنت​
> والمتعنت قد يكون أحد الرجلين..إما جاهل جهل مركب..أو أحمق لأيم لا دواء له إلا بالإعراض عنه فإنه إن وافقته خالفك..وإن خالفته عارضك..وإن أكرمته أهانك..وإن أهنته أكرمك..وإن تبسمت له كشر لك..وإن حلمت عنه جهل عليك..وإن جهلت عليه حلم عنك.​
> ​
> ...





موضوع اكثر من رائع كالعادة يا امي الغالية

بجد فيه ناس السكوت معاهم افضل بكتير من الكلام

مررررسي خالص على الموضوع الجامد جدا ده

ربنا مع حضرتك دايما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الله 

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا لأختيارك الرائع

الرب يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 سبتمبر 2009)

> الثقيل
> 
> إذا رأيت محاورك لا يحسن الحوار فيفيدك ولا الاستماع فيستفيد منك فإياك وإياه.


 
بالظبط فهو لا يهتم لحوارى معه فلا داعى للكلام 
موضوع جميل جدا 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا الصنف لا يعرفه إلا من أتاه الله الحكمة والبصيرة بحال البدع وأهلها فلا بد التفقه في هذا المقام فكم من أشخاص استعمل الحوار معهم فلم يحصد غير الأحقاد والشنآن.

بالفعل كلام صح يا كاندي

اذ يجب علينا ان نكون دقيقين

في  المحاورة وخصوصا مع بعضهم

شكرا للموضوع سلام المسيح معك


----------



## girgis2 (20 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## ava bishoy son (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع الممتاز
على فكرة الموضوع دة ينفعنا اوى فى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى
لان احنا بنشوف اشكال كتيرة اوى من دى 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا وحسيته مع كثير من الناس  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2010)

yousteka قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع كالعادة يا امي الغالية
> 
> بجد فيه ناس السكوت معاهم افضل بكتير من الكلام
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> الله
> 
> موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
> شكرا لأختيارك الرائع
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> بالظبط فهو لا يهتم لحوارى معه فلا داعى للكلام
> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كوكو​


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> هذا الصنف لا يعرفه إلا من أتاه الله الحكمة والبصيرة بحال البدع وأهلها فلا بد التفقه في هذا المقام فكم من أشخاص استعمل الحوار معهم فلم يحصد غير الأحقاد والشنآن.
> 
> بالفعل كلام صح يا كاندي
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2010)

girgis2 قال:


>



شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا معاك
​


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2010)

ava bishoy son قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع الممتاز
> على فكرة الموضوع دة ينفعنا اوى فى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى
> لان احنا بنشوف اشكال كتيرة اوى من دى
> ربنا يباركك​*



شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2010)

tota love قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا وحسيته مع كثير من الناس  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يناير 2010)

أما صفات المحاور فهي:


حسن الخلق .. الصبر .. بسط الوجه ..التواضع .. الهدوء..الرحمة بالخصم ..الصدق .. الإنصاف .. الرفق .. الحلم


للاسف نادر جدا لما نلاقي حد فيه اغلب الصفات دي
علشان كده اغلبية الناس تعبانة لانها مش لاقية الشخص الصح اللي تحكي معاه
ميرسي ليكي يا ماما كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## white rose (19 يناير 2010)

*موضوع رائع كاندي



فانواع الناس و اطباعهم لا تعد و لا تحصى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2010)

*اُنْظُرُوا أَنْ لاَ يَكُونَ أَحَدٌ يَسْبِيكُمْ بِالْفَلْسَفَةِ وَبِغُرُورٍ بَاطِل، حَسَبَ تَقْلِيدِ النَّاسِ، حَسَبَ أَرْكَانِ الْعَالَمِ، وَلَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْمَسِيحِ" ​*
*موضوع جميل يا كاندى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## mero_engel (21 يناير 2010)

*موضوع جميل حبيبتي *
*تسلم الايادي *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## جيلان (21 يناير 2010)

فعلا زى ما قال بولس الرسول ابتعدوا عن المناقشات الغبية
عندك حق فى كل كلمة حبيبتى ميرسى للموضوع


----------



## candy shop (9 أبريل 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> أما صفات المحاور فهي:
> 
> 
> حسن الخلق .. الصبر .. بسط الوجه ..التواضع .. الهدوء..الرحمة بالخصم ..الصدق .. الإنصاف .. الرفق .. الحلم
> ...




انا معاكى بس اكيد لازم يكون فى حد

لان الحد ده اكيد برده محتاج اللى يتكلم معاه 

ربنا معاكى يا قمر
​


----------



## candy shop (9 أبريل 2010)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع رائع كاندي
> 
> 
> 
> فانواع الناس و اطباعهم لا تعد و لا تحصى​*


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## candy shop (9 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اُنْظُرُوا أَنْ لاَ يَكُونَ أَحَدٌ يَسْبِيكُمْ بِالْفَلْسَفَةِ وَبِغُرُورٍ بَاطِل، حَسَبَ تَقْلِيدِ النَّاسِ، حَسَبَ أَرْكَانِ الْعَالَمِ، وَلَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْمَسِيحِ" ​*
> 
> *موضوع جميل يا كاندى
> ربنا يباركك*



شكرااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا دونا 

نورتى الموضوع
​


----------



## candy shop (9 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل حبيبتي *
> *تسلم الايادي *
> *ربنا يباركك*​


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (9 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> فعلا زى ما قال بولس الرسول ابتعدوا عن المناقشات الغبية
> عندك حق فى كل كلمة حبيبتى ميرسى للموضوع



شكراااااااااااااااا حيحى حبيبتى

نورتى الموضوع يا قمر
​


----------



## tamav maria (10 أبريل 2010)

الجاهل

لا شك إنك متى حاورت جاهلاً ظن لجهله أن الحق معه وحصل له
ضرر تكون أنت سببه 
موضوع ممتاز ماما كاندي 
ربنا يخليكي للمنتدي


----------



## Nemo (10 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع ربنا يعوضك فعلا لابد ان نبتعد عن المناقشات الغبية زى ما قال بولس الرسول


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2010)

> الثقيل
> 
> إذا رأيت محاورك لا يحسن الحوار فيفيدك ولا الاستماع فيستفيد منك فإياك وإياه.


_ده اللى بيطلع روحى دايما_
_شكراا كاندى لموضوع _
_يسوع يباركك_​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (11 أبريل 2010)

المتعنت
والمتعنت قد يكون أحد الرجلين..إما جاهل جهل مركب..أو أحمق لأيم لا دواء
 له إلا بالإعراض عنه فإنه إن وافقته خالفك..وإن خالفته عارضك..وإن أكرمته 
أهانك..وإن أهنته أكرمك..وإن تبسمت له كشر لك..وإن حلمت 
عنه جهل عليك..وإن جهلت عليه حلم عنك.​​


موضوعك اكثر من رائع
فعلا كلماتك من اليقاع الحياة اليومية 
واشخاص نتقابل معها كثيرا لكى جزيل الشكر
لوصفك لهم الروعة فى دقتة و واليضاح عنهم
 موضوعك كتير  رائع جدا شكرا كاندى
الرب يبارك مجهودك 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ستة أصناف من الناس لا تحاورهم ولا تجدي المجادلة معهم
> 
> 
> 
> ...




موضوع متميز جداً جداً

الى الأمام


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> الجاهل
> 
> لا شك إنك متى حاورت جاهلاً ظن لجهله أن الحق معه وحصل له
> ضرر تكون أنت سببه
> ...



ميرسى ليكى  يا نيتا يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2010)

nemo قال:


> موضوع رائع ربنا يعوضك فعلا لابد ان نبتعد عن المناقشات الغبية زى ما قال بولس الرسول




شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2010)

salvation قال:


> _ده اللى بيطلع روحى دايما_
> _شكراا كاندى لموضوع _
> _يسوع يباركك_​


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> المتعنت
> والمتعنت قد يكون أحد الرجلين..إما جاهل جهل مركب..أو أحمق لأيم لا دواء
> له إلا بالإعراض عنه فإنه إن وافقته خالفك..وإن خالفته عارضك..وإن أكرمته
> أهانك..وإن أهنته أكرمك..وإن تبسمت له كشر لك..وإن حلمت
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> موضوع متميز جداً جداً
> 
> الى الأمام


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## jojo_angelic (23 مايو 2010)

> ليس من الحكمة أن تحاور السفهاء..لأن السفيه لا رشد في أقواله ولا أفعاله.. فكيف يرجى تلمس الحق في محاورته ومناظرته



  موضوع شيق ماما كانـدي
              شكراااا ليــــك


----------



## مرقس مكرم (25 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## zama (25 مايو 2010)

أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (25 مايو 2010)

مرسى  كاندى على الموضوع 

المميز والمفيد ربنا يباركك   ​


----------



## besm alslib (25 مايو 2010)

*موضوع مهم ومفيد جدا*

*لكن للاسف احيانا بننقاد للحوار بشكل لا ارادي وبنضطر مناقشة ناس من الانواع المذكورة *

*وبالفعل الحوار بيكون بدون اي نتيجه *


*وانا بتفق مع الاخت مرمورا في ان المحاور الحقيقي بحسب المواصفات اصبح نادر في هالوقت *



*اشكرك اختي الغاليه على الموضوع المميز *

*الرب يبارك تعبك *
​


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> موضوع شيق ماما كانـدي
> شكراااا ليــــك



شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2010)

مرقس مكرم قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يعوضك


*شكراااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك الجميله *

 *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2010)

zama قال:


> أشكرك جداً ..



شكراااااااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> مرسى  كاندى على الموضوع
> 
> المميز والمفيد ربنا يباركك   ​


*شكراااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك الجميله *

 *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع مهم ومفيد جدا*
> 
> *لكن للاسف احيانا بننقاد للحوار بشكل لا ارادي وبنضطر مناقشة ناس من الانواع المذكورة *
> 
> ...




*شكراااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك الجميله *

 *ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا*
*ميرسي مامتي*​


----------



## back_2_zero (28 يوليو 2010)

المتعنت

 والمتعنت قد يكون أحد  الرجلين..إما جاهل جهل مركب..أو أحمق لأيم لا دواء له إلا بالإعراض عنه  فإنه إن وافقته خالفك..وإن خالفته عارضك..وإن أكرمته أهانك..وإن أهنته  أكرمك..وإن تبسمت له كشر لك..وإن حلمت عنه جهل عليك..وإن جهلت عليه حلم  عنك.

دا فعلا اكتر شخص مش لازم يتصاحب 
موضوع جميل
ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يوليو 2010)

بجد موضوع حلو اوي اوي و حقيقي استفدت منو اوي ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و يعوضك


----------

